# Spindle Cell Sarcoma



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

I don't have any experience with this but wanted to bump it up for you. I did google it and the prognosis in dogs seemed to be better than for humans. Where is the cancer situated. What I read indicated that there is good success with amputation and not chemotherapy. So sorry that you are dealing with this with your beloved pup Sammy and let us know how things are progressing.


----------



## cwadler (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you so much Harleysmum for your reply. Sammy's cancer is located in the "shoulder" area of his left front leg. I'm not sure I can bear amputation- he's so active and his life is tennis balls! I've read that this can be the best option but will wait until conferring with oncologist to explore options and make a decision. Trying to work through all the emotion of this to make a clear headed decision. Will keep in touch.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Many dogs do really well as tripaws. If you put tripawed golden retrievers into the search engine at the top of the page lots of info and stories will come up. It certainly doesn't stop them running around. It may be the "shoulder" area is too high up for amputation. I can imagine the waiting to see a specialist is really hard. Let us know how it goes. Hopefully someone with some knowledge will chime in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sammy*

So sorry to hear about Sammy. I'm sure after speaking to the Doctors, you'll be more informed. I know that lots of dogs do fine with amputation and really adapt. AlanK on this forum has Tuff, who is a tripaws and such a HAPPY BOY!!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/5736-alank.html

I googled spindle cell sarcoma on this forum and came up with this. You'll have to really read through these, and see if it's similar to Sammy's.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/search.php?searchid=9448098


----------



## cwadler (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you all for your concern and caring- it really helps. Amputation is not an option at this point- we need to do an x-ray to see if this has gone to his lungs. The specialist gave several options ranging from 5 day a week chemo with sedation each time( this doesn't sound humane to me) to waiting and seeing when/if it re-occurs and then operating with chemo then. Family is visiting from out of the country now- we need to weigh options and decide on course to take. Prayers appreciated. Thank you all.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

I have no useful advice to offer, but I do want to say how sorry I am that you're dealing with this. It's so hard to know what to do in these situations. I can relate because I lost my wonderful agility partner earlier this year at age 8, to cardiac hemangiosarcoma. We chose not to give chemotherapy; the tumour was inoperable, there was no chance of a cure, and the specialists all agreed that her life expectancy even with the treatment would be short: a couple of months. We chose instead to take control and send her gently on her way. While I've never second-guessed this decision - I still believe that this is what she would have chosen for herself, if she'd had a say - it was, and continues to be, very difficult to come to terms with the suddenness and unfairness of it all.

I wish you well with whatever course of action you choose, and please know that kind thoughts are coming your way from Canada.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am really sorry you are going through this.
Hearing your loved furry one has cancer can be truly devastating, I've been there.
My dog had liver hemangiosarcoma and unfortunately there was nothing that could be done in his case (he was approaching his 12th birthday) and he passed away 9 days after receiving the diagnosis.
So as treatment goes I really don't have any advice, I just spoiled my boy as much as I could. I am wishing you the best of luck in this journey.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Please don't discard the option of chemo. The large majority of dogs do not react to chemo like humans do. Many of them never have any side affects and continue to be their normal happy selves while receiving chemo treatment. And if chemo has a high likelihood of success it is worth giving it a try. Nine is not old, he could have lots of life ahead if you stay open to treatment options.

Please let us know how things go and what the onocologist recommends. Everyone here is sending you lots of good wishes and prayers.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I agree with Mylissyk. Good luck to you and Sammy.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

Thinking of you at this difficult time.


----------



## cwadler (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you all for your support- it truly helps. Sammy is doing great right now- eager to play ball again but not permitted until Monday! I won't rule out the chemo but we do need to get the lung xray to determine if chemo would be an option. This is so helpful having a forum to go to where people understand and support- I can't thank you enough.


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

*E Canis and Spindle Fiber Sarcoma*

My senior golden unfortunately has a e canis infection that 3 vets misdiagnosed. They did not know why she was so sick, severely lethargic, fever, not alert, uncoordinated, could not walk, etc.. Because the E Canis infection was misdiagnosed and not treated, it damaged the immune system and a spindle fiber sarcoma grew very fast. Too old for surgery. She almost died last week at the vet's office. The vet said there is nothing that can be done but to let her die. Drove to another vet. The e canis causes severe anemia that is fatal if not treated for a full 8 weeks on very high doses of doxycycline. The 2nd vet prescribed Epogen hormone to help her body produce red blood cells as the e canis infection has infected the bone marrow and she can no longer make her own red blood cells. They hope in 8 weeks the doxycycline will kill the e canis infection and she may be able to make her own red blood cells in 8 to 12 weeks. Meanwhile she has to have twice weekly injections of Epogen hormone

In 6 days the Doxycycline started working. The severe joint pain stopped, the fever was gone, she can walk and get up on her own and most the lethargy is gone. Vet could not believe she is still alive and feeling better.

A Tip. Have a annual e canis blood test. If your dog tests positive, then immediately treat on high doses of doxycycline for 8 weeks. Many dogs die of E canis and the vet and owner are unaware of why the dog died. If you don't treat, your dog may die of severe anemia, and to keep them alive, they will need very expensive Epogen hormone to make red blood cells. This is an injection given at home twice a week, without, they die. Had I been aware of this, this could have been treated a year ago but all the vets didn't know why she was so sick. They thought it was old age.

A vet is only an adviser, but one must do all their own research because even when you go to 3 vets, they can all misdiagnose. 

Now we need to get rid of the huge sarcoma.
Now researching for treating the Spindle Fiber Sarcoma, no vets here know how to treat other than surgery, but the honest vets did say she will die in surgery as too weak as she must be treated for E Canis infection on high levels of Doxycyline for 8 weeks and Epogen to make red blood cells, but the surgery specialists that want twice as much say they will do any surgery on any dog regardless of age, weakness or health.

Just spoke to a holistic vet several states away who said he treats several cancers a week that all the other vets cannot treat. He has several methods, injecting the tumor with baking soda which shrinks the cancer fungus, or injecting with high concentration vitamin C or injects with high levels of B17 Laetrile. He said these are the only solutions that really work for large cantaloupe or basketball size tumors in dogs. He said they also inject cat tumors, horse tumors, etc. 

Vet said it shrinks the tumor in either one injection directly into the tumor or a series of injections directly into the tumor over several weeks. Vet said this is the only safe solution that really works for huge tumors so the pet can return to a good quality of life without a huge tumor hanging on them. 

I read about several vets and doctors offices out of the country in Italy who routinely inject tumors with baking soda or vitamin C or B17 Laetrile and says it works extremely well at shrinking tumors completely in one or a series of injections. 

Has anyone else done this or know any vets in the USA that have done the direct injections in these fast growing large tumors in dogs?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My George, age 13 was diagnosed with a poorly differentiated, highly aggressive sarcoma on his flank in April. He takes Palladia three times weekly, which he tolerates well. And chlorambucil daily. He takes an NSAID on the days he does not take Palladia. His tumor which reoccurred on the suture line, by the time I was removing the sutures 10 days later is gone. I am very pleased.


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

*Zoetis Nitrosylcobalamine*

zoetis nitrosylcobalamine


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Zoetis has a natural cancer drug amazingly enough. It is made with Nitric Oxide & B12 cancer drug. Nitric Oxide shrinks cancer cells, B12 receptors are all over cancer tumors so they mix the B12 so the tumor will be attracted to the injected substance then the nitric oxide gets into the tumor and starts the cell death of the tumor cells and it shrinks the tumor.

It is suppose to be much safer than chemo pesticides with higher results without hurting the healthy cells like any chemo pesticides.

Has anyone used *nitrosylcobalamine* treatment on their dog?


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Has anyone tried the frequency generator for cancer?

*High RF Frequency Generator and 15-Watt Amplifier best to use for killing cancer cells.*

There are many books available on frequency generators killing cancer cells, but would love imput of those that used this method and for what kind of cancer?

For their dog or human cancer?


----------



## Goldendancer (Oct 22, 2008)

Here is more info for anyone else with a Golden with cancer

Understanding Electromedicine While most people understand the importance of diet and nutrients in treating cancer, they are clueless about what “electromedicine” is in alternative medicine.
As already mentioned, do not confuse the very gentle electromedicine protocols of alternative medicine with the barbaric treatments of orthodox radiation therapy. Typically, a person will not even feel that the electromedicine device is turned on!! Talk about gentle!!
If you read the “What Causes Cancer” article you know that cancer is caused by microbes which are inside the cancer cells. If you kill all of the microbes inside the cancer cells, the cancer cells will revert into normal
cells.
Electromedicine protocols are designed to kill microbes. Depending on the device, they can kill the microbes inside the cancer cells or they can kill microbes in the bloodstream and lymph system.
The High RF Frequency Generator with plasma amplifier and High RF Frequency Generator with linear amplifier are patterned after the “Rife Machines” of the 1930s and 1940s, which were build by Dr. Royal Rife. But the new devices use
modern technology and can do a lot more things.
The High RF Frequency Generator with plasma amplifier is like a small radio tower. The person sits or lays next to it. The High RF Frequency Generator with linear amplifier uses four electrodes and creates four electrical currents. The High RF Frequency Generator with plasma amplifier is the more powerful of the two, but the 10-watt linear amplifier can be used in many cases, particularly for cancers below the neck which are not fast-spreading or particularly dangerous (e.g. a slow-growing liver cancer).
An electromedicine device in alternative medicine is generally a device that creates one or more gentle electrical currents or broadcasts an electromagnetic field either continuously or in pulses. These currents or fields are designed specifically to kill microbes which are *inside* of the cancer cells (that is why they have a “carrier wave”). This allows the cancer cells to safely revert into normal cells.
*WARNING:* There are many electromedicine devices for sale on the Internet. Many of them claim to be “Rife Machines.” Some of these devices were designed before actual, original Rife Machines (from the 1930s) were found. Only two “Rife Machines” (usually called: “frequency generators”) even come close to meeting the specifications of the original Rife Machines!! These are the High RF Frequency Generator with plasma amplifier and the High RF Frequency Generator with linear amplifier. No other “Rife Machine” even comes close to meeting the specifications and authenticity of these two electromedicine devices. While a few of the other brands of “Rife Machines” have done well treating cancer, the High RF Frequency Generator models are the only authentic “Rife Machines.
To view the photos and full specifications of the *High RF Frequency Generator with plasma amplifier* go to:*FrequencyStore.com*
There is no way that an electromedicine protocol can differentiate between a cancer cell and a normal cell so electromedicine protocols will never be able to kill cancer cells directly (without using tricks to let the electrical field target cancer cells). But in a sense they are more effective than killing cancer cells because reverting cancer cells into normal cells is far less dangerous to the body because there is no debris from dead cancer cells.
The three key “electromedicine” devices are (starting with the most expensive):
High RF Frequency Generator with plasma (broadcast) amplifier (designed to revert cancer cells into normal cells) – about $4,800,
High RF Frequency Generator with linear amplifier (the “little brother” of the plasma amplifier, which uses electrodes and electrical currents, is also designed to revert cancer cells into normal cells) – about $2,500,
Bob Beck Protocol (this is not a “Rife Machine,” it is designed using an entirely different technology to remove all microbes from the body and supercharge the immune system and the immune system then kills the cancer cells)
– about $1,300 although most of the pieces of this protocol can be made at home for virtually nothing.
I do not list the Photon devices because, while they do kill microbes, that is not what they were designed to do. They were designed to energize cells, pump the lymph system, etc.
This is also what the Tesla devices (e.g. Quantum Pulse and BioCharger) were designed to do, but the Photon devices do things the Tesla devices do not do (e.g. infra-red).
It should be clearly understood that if a person cannot afford both a nutritional protocol and an electromedicine protocol that *the nutritional protocol should take priority*!! Using alkalinity to stop the spread of cancer and using nutrients to protect the non-cancerous cells is more time-critical than what electromedicine devices do!!
The exception to this rule is very weak cancer patients. These patients need to purchase or find a Photon Genius near them or a Quantum Pulse or BioCharger. These patients also need special nutrients.
As a direct cancer treatment, if you cannot afford the High RF Frequency Generator with plasma amplifier, then you can use the less expensive High RF Frequency Generator with 10-watt linear amplifier. If you cannot afford the High RF Frequency Generator with linear amplifier, then you can use the Bob Beck Protocol. As mentioned, most of the Bob Beck equipment can be made at home by someone who can build a device from a simple electrical circuit.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

> Typically, a person will not even feel that the electromedicine device is turned on!! Talk about gentle!!


 Actually, this is also true of ordinary radiation treatment.


----------

